# Higbees on the beach report



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Well a buddy of mine is down for the Elks convention and wanted to get a lil fishing in. We hit Higbees this morning for the incoming tide. The only thing that resulted from the adventure were some drowned clams. I also had some squid and killies from fishing on Tues that I tried with the same result. My buddy got a couple hits on the clam but nothing to even set the hook on. There was also a guy out on the rocks floating bloodworms for the first 2 hours of the morning and he pulled up nothing also. We fished from 7-10.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cape May Point son!!!!!! Cape May Point!!!!!!!

Between Alexander and Pearl..............


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

I know my buddy even said lets go fish down by the nun's house last night. But with my bad back I didnt want to walk that far so I suggested Higbees instead. I should of listened to the shoobie!!!!

Anyway the one thing I dont like about fishing in that area is the tide really rips past the beach there. Sometimes I go there and cant hold bottom even with 6 ozs. I never had a problem like that further down by Higbees. But your right when I do fish up near Alexander and above I always have a great day catching and not just fishing!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Always go with your gut instinct.......

1/4 oz white buck tail with a purple worm either with a pink or orange firetail........

1/4oz white bucktail with pink finesss.......


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Gulp Sandworms! or bloods


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

*higgbee beach*

I know where sunset beach is, how do I go to Higbees beach, thanks, Steve.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Higbees Beach is across from the Cape May Lewes Ferry. It's at the end of New England road. If you are traveling south into Cape May over the West Cape May bridge, (not the one at the end of the GSP), make a right at the bottom of the bridge. That is New England Road. Follow it to the end and you will see a parking lot infornt of you and a dirt road to the right, make the right and follow along the canal.


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thank you, RuddeDogg, hey, is this still a nudist beach?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sometimes it is and sometimes it's not. IT IS against the law and we enforce our local ordanance on a regular basis.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks for the report! Always good to know there are tight lines out there!

Haven't been on this board in quite a while (former job had the site blocked - why I don't know). It's good to be back about the only place I could find with S. Jersey reports!

Marksworld - I feel your pain! Got a couple of herniated disks myself, last thing I want to do is trudge down beaches with fishing gear in tow - may have to break down and get some kind of cart.

I'm going to try WWC - Diamond beach area tomorow AM, I'll follow up with a post.

Tight Line!
DH


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Shorty line sides and flatties are the action there. Went to sea wall in northwildwood today and NADA!!!! Still a good day though.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Late on the follow-up, but there wasn't much to report.

Waited for the rain to stop and hit the beach around 6 AM on Saturday morning (6/21).
Had originally intended to walk further toward the Diamond Beach end, but there was a nice sand bar right in front of me, so I stayed in WWC.
Fished clam on 2 rods - 1 a fish finder, the other a double bottom rig. No action either way.

Also brought along a small casting rod, did some prospecting with Gulp blood worm pieces on a kingfish rig - also nada.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

kingfishin has been pretty good in North Wildwood along the sea wall, some tog as well.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Sounds good. If I get down there this weekend I'll give it a shot. Might not make it down until the following weeknd though.

My son and I have plans to go out on a party boat one day out of the holiday weekend as well. If memory serves, one of the head boats in Cape May runs a 6 Hr. trip, don't recall the boat name, or one of the Miss Chris boats.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

well if ya come down next week end hit me up. I'll be of that weekend from work.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Well, never made it to WWC last weekend, I'm heading down tomorrow after work.

Plan is to give North Wildwood on Fraday morning.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Fished near the sea wall in North WW this mnorning from about 6:30 till the high tide - skunk city.

Fished live bloods. the gent at Jersey B&T said kingfish had been around. Didn't see anyone land anything. Two gents about 30 yards to my right beeched a couple of dogfish, other that that no action.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, they have. Tog also. Boss Dogg tried her hand at Tog fishin on Tuesday and that was fun to watch. Rig wise.....Tog...3 and Boss Dogg......0, still a fun time.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Fished North WW on Saturday night from about 7 till whatever time the fireworks started. My 12 year old and I managed 1 kingfish on blood worm. Also fished bunker chunks with no hits. Fireworks started and his interest waned so we packed up and watched the FWs from the car.

Went out to the beach in WW Crest on Sunday morning about 6:30. BIG storm was well of the beach, I figured as long as no thunder & lighting were coming in from the west I was OK. I again put out some bunker - a nice sized head to discourage any small fish - on a fish finder and then fished a kingfish rig with bloods. Was there about an hour when the fish finder went off. I used a circle hook so only had to put the reel in gear!!! for a couple of minutes I was very happy, though maybe I had a nice striper (that was why 
I went with a bunker head!). After a few minutes I started to think it wasn't a line sider, despite some nice head shakes a decent little run. As it got into the wash, sure enough, a big female dogfish. The cool part is it was very big. Got it on the beach and measured it with the help of a passer by. Just under 46 inches!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a good sized dog fish. They are fun to catch.


----------

